

FBI says 360,000 DNSChanger-infected computers may lose web access in July - quadrahelix
http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/23/2969730/fbi-dnschanger-server-shutdown-date-july-9th

======
paulhauggis
It's not like people haven't been warned.

